# Le chicche di Marilyn



## arula (5 Ottobre 2017)

Non accettate le briciole,
ci hanno fatto donne 
non formiche.


----------



## patroclo (5 Ottobre 2017)

ok


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Non accettate le briciole,
> ci hanno fatto donne
> non formiche.


Oddio,mi capitasse di trombarmi brad pitt sotto ad un tavolo ,briciola o no ma chissene!
Oltretutto manco lo vorrei tra i piedi tutti i giorni


----------



## arula (5 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Oddio,mi capitasse di trombarmi brad pitt sotto ad un tavolo ,briciola o no ma chissene!
> Oltretutto manco lo vorrei tra i piedi tutti i giorni


:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Oddio,mi capitasse di trombarmi brad pitt sotto ad un tavolo ,briciola o no ma chissene!
> Oltretutto manco lo vorrei tra i piedi tutti i giorni


:rofl:


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Non accettate le briciole,
> ci hanno fatto donne
> non formiche.


Poi proprio Marilyn.......ha vissuto di avanzi ,manco di briciole per tutta la vita.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (5 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Poi proprio Marilyn.......ha vissuto di avanzi ,manco di briciole per tutta la vita.


In effetti non è propriamente un bel personaggio, anzi.
Famosa è anche la sua battuta dopo la firma del primo contratto: "finalmente ho finito di fare pom...i".


----------



## MariLea (5 Ottobre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Non accettate le briciole,
> ci hanno fatto donne
> non formiche.


E certo, noi solo bei pezzi di manzo.


----------

